# Jazz, Tango, and new boy Rye!



## Jazzybell (Dec 3, 2012)

So just wanted to post about the gang, haha.
Tango isn't doing to well with training so I have to keep him in my room with me and can't let him roam the house like the rest. He has chased my mother and little sister trying to attack them and he bit a little boy, drawing blood! Really glad the boy's mother didn't call him in for biting.
Jazz is a silly dramatic diva, lol, I love her to bits! Only wish she wouldn't bark at everything that moved, haha.
And Rye (Rhyme but called Rye) is the new boy! He is a show boy, registered in both AKC and Canadian Kennel Club. I love him and his fluffiness! I got him as I would love to start showing (I also would like to do agility with them, which I will be starting soon). The breeder didn't really want to let him go as he would be perfect for show but let me buy him, so glad she did. He isn't potty trained (if you have any pointers on potty training an older boy that would be helpful!) He is 1 1/2 years old... Every time I take him out (either with the others or alone) he goes once then as soon as we get inside runs around and goes pee! It is a bit frustrating as I walk them for 20-30 minutes 3-4 times a day so he has plenty of time to let it all out 
Other than that they are all great babies. I love my lot even with their quirks  I have all three on raw and they love it (Rye needs some fat on him so they will be getting lamb soon).
I only am attaching pics of Rye as I don't have any new pics of Jazz and Tango.


----------



## AnnHelen (Nov 29, 2010)

What a handsome boy he is  good to hear you got your hands full too hahaha..Baby is nagging all day long lately...only ladies and food on his mind


----------



## Jazzybell (Dec 3, 2012)

Thank you  Haha, gotta love the boys. Rye is always trying to be sniffing Jazz. She gets annoyed at it so I try to stop him before she gets to nip his nose.


----------



## loupey (Oct 1, 2013)

Hes so fluffy!!


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

Beautiful Pup!


----------



## susan davis (Mar 25, 2011)

He's a gorgeous dog. However if he is 'intact' and not neutered, you are going to have problems with marking. Maybe a belly band would help?


----------



## sammyp (Jun 14, 2011)

Such a cutie !!! And he poses for your pictures.


----------



## Jazzybell (Dec 3, 2012)

He loves to pose, haha. 
It doesn't seem like he is marking just that he is holding it until we go inside. I will be getting a belly band this weekend to try it. I've never potty trained a male dog before and he is making it seem so much different then going about training a female.


----------



## Lola's mom 2013 (Aug 25, 2010)

He has such a beautiful coat.


----------



## Baby Girls Mom (Aug 30, 2013)

Congrats to you on your new addition. I have no tips for potty training I thought we had sucessfully potty trained but we have had several mishaps this week.


----------



## Jazzybell (Dec 3, 2012)

Thank you  I love his coat too
He seems to begetting worse with potty training  it doesn't seem like marking more like he needs to pee... I take him out every two hours and he goes but as soon as we get inside (especially if I put him on my bed) he wants to pee! (he has even gone poo on my bed!)


----------



## quinnandleah (Sep 28, 2011)

What a very handsome boy.


----------



## Jazzybell (Dec 3, 2012)

Thank you


----------



## susan davis (Mar 25, 2011)

If an adult male is 'going' every 2 hours even after going outside, I'd wonder about an infection? You say he is not marking.? That doesn't sound like a normal adult then. Have him checked out?


----------



## KFox (Apr 17, 2013)

He is beautiful!!


----------



## Jazzybell (Dec 3, 2012)

He was checked by the breeder's vet and nothing came up? I don't believe it is marking as its in amounts of normal pee release not little sprinkles that I know marking to be...


----------



## Jazzybell (Dec 3, 2012)

Thank you KFox


----------

